# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > مبتدی: Forward-Secure Authenticated Encryption

## Spresso

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfect_forward_secrecy

----------

